# Is miso supposed to smell like beer?



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

I know it's fermented and all that, but I've never bought miso in a container before and it smells like beer. I've already used it, with no complications, so I hope so...


----------



## Hibou (Apr 7, 2003)

I've only bought miso once, and it smelled like beer. I didn't care for it, but a friend of mine suggested that I try a different brand. Just haven't gotten around to trying it again. Anyways, to answer your question, I think it's okay if it smells like beer.


----------

